# Changing the water profile from Melbourne to London



## Grainer (20/12/13)

Does this look right?? CLICK ON IMAGE TO SEE PROFILE 

View attachment Untitled.JPEG


----------



## Black n Tan (21/12/13)

Most modern breweries treat their water, so why do you want you water to be like London. It is more important to get your mash pH in the right range and adding bicarb is taking you in the wrong direction, so I would drop it and see what the estimated mash pH will be. You want to target a mash pH of 5.2-5.4 (see the braukaiser site for list of improvement with this mash pH target).


----------



## mikk (21/12/13)

Yeah, ditch the baking soda & chalk & see where you end up regarding mash pH.

Also, is that chloride figure for Melbourne water correct?


----------



## Grainer (21/12/13)

apparently..


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

I can't see the image but get mash pH right and flavour profile where you want it rather than emulating a supposed historical water profile.


----------



## Black n Tan (21/12/13)

mikk said:


> Yeah, ditch the baking soda & chalk & see where you end up regarding mash pH.
> 
> Also, is that chloride figure for Melbourne water correct?


Doesn't look right to me either. I am in Melbourne and got my water profile from City West Water (my provider) and my Cl is 18ppm. Yours would likely be very similar. My sulphate is 9.9ppm, which is way different to your 1.5ppm. In any case the ions in Melbourne water are so low as not to be material. I would probably boost your Ca to 70-90ppm. I use 50ppm Ca for my pilsners but otherwise target 70-90ppm.


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

water profiles in melbourne seem to vary quite considerably if you are not aware of how low even the highest concentration is so Grainer's figures may be correct for his area. As mentioned I can't see the image so I can't comment beyond that.


----------



## dammag (21/12/13)

Have you clicked on the black image manticle?

I pops up as the image once you click it.


----------



## manticle (21/12/13)

Yeah I have. Nothing loads. Probably a problem this end.


----------



## Glot (21/12/13)

Chlorine levels will vary day to day anywhere.
London water is very clean. It has been filtered by 10 sets of kidneys before you drink it.
Just email your water provider and they will email you a full water report for your location.


----------



## Black n Tan (21/12/13)

Glot said:


> Chlorine levels will vary day to day anywhere.
> London water is very clean. It has been filtered by 10 sets of kidneys before you drink it.
> Just email your water provider and they will email you a full water report for your location.


Just for clarification the reference to Cl relates to the chloride ion (Cl-) not the gas (Cl2)


----------



## Glot (21/12/13)

Thanks.


----------



## heyhey (3/1/14)

I know this is old, but Melbourne's level of Chlorine is very different. South East and Yarra Valley Water use very little Chlorine as they are closer to the sources of water. City West use more. Yarra Valley only spot dose and I'm not 100%, but from memory, none of them use Chlorine gas.

Anything from Winneke Treatment Plant is UV disinfected and no Chlorine is added at all. Just natural residual.


----------

